# Need PS110 to work on a windows 7 network



## Miguel2013 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi, I had no problems with windows xp and the print server software found here:
http://support.netgear.com/product/PS110

however on windows 7 that software doesn't work right, it installs but it gives errors while running it, so I'm looking for an alternative to connect to this old print server that uses parallel ports.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 28, 2012)

XP Virtual machine? though that may be more of a pain.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Nov 29, 2012)

RCoon said:


> XP Virtual machine? though that may be more of a pain.



I need something more like a 3rd party utility I know I can print off ubuntu with their own software, I'm sure windows can get their own type of print software.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 1, 2012)

Try running in compatibility mode for XP.

Another option is run http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer and use that. Though im not quite sure how that works, if you can just access ubuntu in a window or what not.


----------



## v12dock (Dec 1, 2012)

Create a new IP printer port


----------



## jgunning (Dec 11, 2012)

v12dock said:


> create a new ip printer port



+1 =p


----------

